# Mama879 is in surgery due to a fall



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Fractured hip.i will let you know as I get more info????????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no! Please send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery! She is a wonderful person.

Hazel


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Oh no! Please send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery! She is a wonderful person.
> 
> Hazel


Thanks,Hazel,will do


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know sending prayers all goes well.


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Sending prayer and positive thoughts.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Please tell her I am thinking of her too!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

In our thoughts!


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Wishing her well.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Please share my best wishes for her recovery.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Wishing her the best for a fast recovery. Will wait for more info.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Hugs.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh no, she has already been through so much. Best wishes for a fast recovery.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Sending many prayers.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear.. Healing thoughts, Mama, and be patient with your recovery.????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please give her our best.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, I’m so sorry. Praying for quick and complete recovery


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you ladies.
I am doing great. Up walking doing steps climbing in and out of bath tubs. I am in rehab and everyone is outstanding here. I should be home around the 9th. 

Worst part of my stay no knitting I am crying. All this time and no project getting done. But I will have time while I am home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Thank you ladies.
> I am doing great. Up walking doing steps climbing in and out of bath tubs. I am in rehab and everyone is outstanding here. I should be home around the 9th.
> 
> Worst part of my stay no knitting I am crying. All this time and no project getting done. But I will have time while I am home.


YOU are the project right now. I am glad to hear you are in rehab.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this but glad you are doing well. I’m sure you will be more comfortable at home with your yarn in hand.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Thank you ladies.
> I am doing great. Up walking doing steps climbing in and out of bath tubs. I am in rehab and everyone is outstanding here. I should be home around the 9th.
> 
> Worst part of my stay no knitting I am crying. All this time and no project getting done. But I will have time while I am home.


Hi Dear Friend, 
I hope and pray that you are recovering well, and that you're able to be knitting soon. 
Blessings now and always.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

maureenb said:


> Fractured hip.i will let you know as I get more info????????


Sending her prayers


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope she recovers quickly and completely.


----------

